# The Orksies Take To The Sky



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright so, I picked up the June White Dwarf last night showing off all the new air units coming out for 40K. I geeked out a bit when I saw the new Dakkajet, Blizta-bommer, and Burna-bomber (wife looked at me a bit weird). Anyway, when I finally got to reading the rules for these fellas, I was a bit confused as to how I would incorporate these into my army.

Aside from the models looking very nice (I do want to buy them), I'm really not impressed with their weaponry and armour values. For any of you that know of them and read the rules, let me know your thoughts on this and tactics you might use and try to persuade me to put them in my Waaagh! Either way I don't think they are game changing units, more of a compliment that might link with a combo that I'm not thinking of.

The troubles I'm having so far, and I could be wrong (I'm no pro), are this...

-For the price of three jets, I can get two Deff Dreads that have more of a chance wreaking havoc than these flying fellas. Better Armour, better guns, and killer close combat.

-Armour 10 all around makes it a flying Trukk that will most likely turn into a fireball of scrap metal sooner rather than later.

The only real advantage of these awesome looking dudes is that they may appear intimidating to players in pick up games so thus might draw fire for a turn? Tournament players will see right through that though.

They are super fast and could contend objectives I think, but I'm worried they won't be around later in the game. The Scout/Inflitrate rule would have been a nice upgrade to make them delivery their goods better (I'm not convinced their goods are that deadly either).

Again I could be wrong and want to be wrong cuz they look wicked fun.

Your thoughts....? I'll probably just buy three anyway


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

ok, slightly off topic, but is there a way to find the rules for these without picking up the white dwarf?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

My thoughts?, gorgeous models, fun rules, definite usage, screw competitive opinions on these, I'll gladly take 3


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

CattleBruiser said:


> ok, slightly off topic, but is there a way to find the rules for these without picking up the white dwarf?


^^^^ This ^^^^

I would very much like to read them.

Also if their anything like the rules that where leaked with those pictures a while back I think their gonna kick ass.

Also also most fliers only have 11 armor. So it's not to bad.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

When BoW discussed the rules for these, I laughed, because they sounded completely shit.

I haven't read the rules myself, but my opinion hasn't changed.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

http://40kproject.blogspot.com/2012/05/new-fliers-rulesunit-breakdown.html#more

Found them!

I like them, their rather Orky. I disagree with what the guy says at the end: 

*Orky Conclusion: 

What orks needed more than anything really was some anti tank, they have everything else they need, but all ork anti tank currently is either getting a nob with a power fist into combat and hoping to get a 6 to hit, or lootaz which though good, aren't exactly long fangs good in a world full of tanks. None of these vehicles fill that void well enough for the points, they are all way too many points for what you get out of them.*

The Bommer has a S7 2d6 armor pen bomb. Witch is a pretty much a Melta... and that is just what Orks need. Now granted it only has 10 AV all around but whatever we're Orks, we'll deal with it.

When I play Orks I feel like I've done something wrong if more then half my Vehicles are left on the board at the end of a game.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The Bomb is FAR too unreliable, especially since it can blow yourself up instead. What a crock of shit. When will they learn that random doesn't have to mean 'has an option that makes people recoil in disgust' !!


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Isnt that orky though? I mean ahha.... its the same when guardsman marbo throws his det pack.... and it blows himself up lol


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The flyers in general seem fairly lackluster to me. I like the models for the ork ones but the rules and what not make me go meh. I would rather take something else in the army that wont fall to bolter fire I think.

The ork models I might get just to paint and stick on my shelf though, they are cool looking.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the bomb and its rules, it has theme and flavour.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

My issue with the bomb is that the random thing really only makes it worse, not better. it is my opinion that by going up the table of effects it should get better, however there should be no "blow my face up" button, and it should be good regardless of what is rolled. they got it fairly right with DE combat drugs.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Personally with a name like Blitz they should have had it like the Void Bomber, and let it pick a spot along it's path for that. They should rename the unit to the Kamikaze Bomber.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Personally with a name like Blitz they should have had it like the Void Bomber, and let it pick a spot along it's path for that. They should rename the unit to the Kamikaze Bomber.


Now I _really_ want to see a Grot Kamikaze Bomber conversion. No landing gears and a limited supply of fuel. :laugh:


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

The problem is with the Blitza-bomba, while I love the idea of an ork Stuka, and find the whole rolling randomness to be ultra-orky, I just can't see it's utility? What does it do that you can't do with the other two? This is why I wonder if Phil Kelly was behind the design of these creations as he's done things like this before. I agree that he puts out some of the best codices, but he always seem to put a useless unit in them as well, e.g. Blood Claws, Wolf Guard Battle Leader, Mandrakes, Flash Gitz. Units, while often fitting to the fluff or cool designs are not worth puttting in an army list except for s's and g's.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> My issue with the bomb is that the random thing really only makes it worse, not better. it is my opinion that by going up the table of effects it should get better, however there should be no "blow my face up" button, and it should be good regardless of what is rolled. they got it fairly right with DE combat drugs.


I agree completely...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the burna bomber sucks

dakka jet is great - effectively TL'd @ BS3 against infantry & MCs.

the bomma is prolly the best because of the bomb; which can only scatter 4" max and still shoot at something else. but because of the chart for the "dive bomber" aspect of its fluff for game effect sucks 1 super result 1 normal and 2 shitty ones.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like most of you agree about the Ork flyers. Don't see too much of a use for them at the moment. Maybe I'll pick some up for friendly games, but I'll stick with my Nob mobz and Deff Dreads to do the battling for now.


----------

